# Wasp nest.



## dmret (Mar 12, 2013)

I have a wasp nest between the roof and the wall. I can clearly see the 'combs' if that's the right word, and the little blighters working them. How far the nest extends into the loft space I have no idea as I have no access to it.I have a pool a few yards away.I note that a suggestion is to set up an alternative drinking supply for the wasps but the proximity of the pool to the nest means that this,I think, is a non starter.
Can anyone offer a safe means of removing these pests.
Thanks.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

dmret said:


> I have a wasp nest between the roof and the wall. I can clearly see the 'combs' if that's the right word, and the little blighters working them. How far the nest extends into the loft space I have no idea as I have no access to it.I have a pool a few yards away.I note that a suggestion is to set up an alternative drinking supply for the wasps but the proximity of the pool to the nest means that this,I think, is a non starter.
> Can anyone offer a safe means of removing these pests.
> Thanks.


If the wasps are using the pool for drinking/swimming proceed as for the Pool and wasps thread.


----------



## dmret (Mar 12, 2013)

I'll certainly give the spray method a go.My problem is, apart from the close proximity of the pool to the nest it's feet away from my patio doors.
Looks like I'll be reaching for the yellow pages.
Thanks.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

dmret said:


> I'll certainly give the spray method a go.My problem is, apart from the close proximity of the pool to the nest it's feet away from my patio doors.
> Looks like I'll be reaching for the yellow pages.
> Thanks.


Contact the Ayuntamiento, they usually have people on-call who deal with things like that such a bees swarming, jabali on the loose in towns/villages, etc.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

If the Ayuntamiento can't help there are professional services like this one. I wouldn't attempt to do it yourself.

Eliminar avispas Valencia | Matar avispas Valencia | Plaguisa


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

DO NOT try doing this yourself please.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

bob_bob said:


> DO NOT try doing this yourself please.


Especially as these my not be ordinary common or garden wasps but Asian hornets which look quite similar and can sting you to death if aroused.


----------



## dmret (Mar 12, 2013)

Thanks. I have not the slightest intention in 'having a go'. I have too much respect for these pests.
I am more than content to watch the experts in action. From a distance.


----------



## dmret (Mar 12, 2013)

Will do.


----------



## dmret (Mar 12, 2013)

Alcalaina said:


> If the Ayuntamiento can't help there are professional services like this one. I wouldn't attempt to do it yourself.
> 
> Eliminar avispas Valencia | Matar avispas Valencia | Plaguisa


Thank you,I will in the morning.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

How big is the nest exactly?

I mean they are pretty easy to deal with, we get them all the time and have removed 3 nests this year already, one was being built in the car of all places.
You just spray the nest with a spray that I mentioned in the other thread and this will either kill them within seconds or they will flee the scene and then you can knock the nest down and dispose of it.
The spray is readily available in Carrefour and probably other shops and has a reach of about 3 meters.

Here is a pic of the latest one...



Normally would just live and let live but with kids and a dog with a habit of catching anything that flies they have to go.


----------

